# Pistolenkugel mit Schweif?



## Kopfballstar (7. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine Pistolenkugel erstellen, der Schweif der Schußbahn soll auch noch zu sehen sein. Ansicht ist von der Seite. Kann mir jemand Tutorials nennen oder Seiten wo ich wenigstens eine Pistolenkugel sehen kann?

By the Way: ich nutz PS-7. Mein Problem: Ich stelle als Pixelgröße 1 für einen Bunstift ein. Wenn ich aber damit male hat der Bunstift eine Größe von 1x2 Pixel.
Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## greengoblin (7. September 2004)

Hallo,
so ganz genau weiss ich auch nicht wie ein Projektil aussieht.
Vielleicht mal die Google-Bildersuche benutzen. 
Form wie ein Zäpfchen und metallisch schimmernd stelle ich
mir vor. Den Schweif mit dem Wischfinger ziehen.
Gruss
GG


----------



## Ultraflip (7. September 2004)

Pistolenkugeltutorial

http://www.optical-revolution.de/helpcenter/htmlseiten/bullettut.html

Mit dem Buntstift kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen ... Ich hab CS und wenn ich 1 Pixel einstelle, malt er auch nur 1 Pixel ...


----------



## Kopfballstar (7. September 2004)

Yo, danke...sowas hab ich gesucht!


----------



## prax (8. September 2004)

Ber bedenke bitte: Das Projektil das weggeschossen wird, ist lediglich das Stück vorne und die Hülse wird ausgeworfen.


----------



## Kopfballstar (8. September 2004)

Oh danke. Daran hab ich nicht gedacht!


----------

